# Wanting a sleeve for my K3 - foam/cloth type like my laptop



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm trying to find a nice foam-cloth combo sleeve for my K3 , something similar to what is provided with my Acer Aspire One 10" laptop.

Basically it's just a bit of cloth covered neoprene-foam (or similar) stitched up with a flap+velcro.    I actually for now slide my K3 into the laptop bag but it would be nice to have a separate unit so I can take the K3 alone.

Paul


----------



## geeksquadofun (Oct 17, 2010)

Have a look on eBay - that is where I got mine - many to choose from and the price is right - under $20 for most, many under $10.

http://shop.ebay.ca/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=kindle+3+sleeve&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Good luck,


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hrmm... was preferring a site other than eBay of all places ...  anyone able to suggest an online store (other than eBay) perhaps within Australia?


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you had a look at Crumpler? I think they are an Australian company, they have some lovely stuff, I've had camera bags from them before.
http://www.crumpler.com/AU/Search.html?LanguageCode=EN&q=netbook-bags


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

You could try etsy.com for a handmade sleeve, and search via their 'shop local' feature for Australian sellers.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi there... 

I purchased a "BUILT" sleeve with my K3 last week and it is great. Simple, snug, and provides protection and padding without adding a lot of weight or bulk. You can get it right from Amazon. Its relatively affordable compared to a lot of the other options. I'm very happy with it! Plus I know there are some in the 'naked' camp who like to read on their kindle without a bulky case around it all the time and this allows you to use the kindle stand-alone and unimpeded (which I am liking very much).

This is the one I purchased:
http://www.amazon.com/Neoprene-Kindle-Display-Generation-Scatter/dp/B003NE5UXC/ref=br_lf_m_1000445431_1_4_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1277369422&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000445431&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JYSJHV2GA2RHQDTKGY9


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I picked up a Gray Alcantara sleeve from *Wrappers UK*. It's fairly padded, but there is no closure to keep it inside if you were to turn it upside down. That is why I ended up ordering an Oberon cover. If you're interested in my sleeve, make me an offer. I paid 29.50 GBP (~$45) including shipping.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Not available just yet but MEdge will be selling these soon

https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-convertible.psp

I like the fact it has the corners on the outside so you have a place for the kindle while reading.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

frizico said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I purchased a "BUILT" sleeve with my K3 last week and it is great. Simple, snug, and provides protection and padding without adding a lot of weight or bulk. You can get it right from Amazon. Its relatively affordable compared to a lot of the other options. I'm very happy with it! Plus I know there are some in the 'naked' camp who like to read on their kindle without a bulky case around it all the time and this allows you to use the kindle stand-alone and unimpeded (which I am liking very much).
> 
> ...


Oooooh, I got one of these as well! I got the black and white one that has hot pink "fur" inside. I love it, it fits very snugly and is so lightweight. It's almost like carrying the Kindle by itself.


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

911jason said:


> I picked up a Gray Alcantara sleeve from *Wrappers UK*. It's fairly padded, but there is no closure to keep it inside if you were to turn it upside down. That is why I ended up ordering an Oberon cover. If you're interested in my sleeve, make me an offer. I paid 29.50 GBP (~$45) including shipping.


I like the look of those, especially the flowery ones lol. Will it only fit a naked kindle in it or would an Amazon cover fit in too?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it wouldn't fit the K3 in a cover, although you can certainly e-mail them and ask. They seemed very friendly and open to making sleeves to order. I got my K3 sleeve from them a few weeks before the K3 had been released. They made it based on the size specs posted on the Amazon preorder page.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

There's this: http://www.boxwave.com/products/softsuitwithpocket/amazon-kindle-3-softsuit-with-pocket-case_4001.htm

The Latitude is very protective: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitude.psp


----------



## Simbiosis (Oct 30, 2010)

I make and sell Kindle 3g sleeves and flip top style covers, bioth of which are made with foam  If you want to check them out. I have alot more that I will be adding to my shop soon.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/simbiosisbyjulia?section_id=6693665


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Waterfield Design slipcase is fantastic:

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/slipcase-kindle.php

Very lightweight, true fit, protective.


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

I've used an M-Edge Latitude for my K2 and it has survived a year in Iraq quite nicely. Can't wait to get a new K3, it will fit in my cargo pocket easier! But the Latitude has served me well.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Another big fan of BUILT sleeves.  I have the black and white neoprene sleeve as well and LOVE it.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

re: BUILT sleeve ->I've been thinking about why that extra curved bit is there at the bottom - I'm thinking its for keeping headphones down there if and when you decide to carry them with you or leave them plugged in? I dunno lol its a great design though. I love how it protects but adds zero weight.

Any thoughts? Also a good place to grab when you are removing the Kindle from the sleeve itself, but I thought it might have a bigger purpose.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

frizico said:


> re: BUILT sleeve ->I've been thinking about why that extra curved bit is there at the bottom - I'm thinking its for keeping headphones down there if and when you decide to carry them with you or leave them plugged in? I dunno lol its a great design though. I love how it protects but adds zero weight.
> 
> Any thoughts? Also a good place to grab when you are removing the Kindle from the sleeve itself, but I thought it might have a bigger purpose.


I think it's probably there for a place to grab, like you said. The K3 fits very snugly in the sleeve, and the ridges down there on the bottom help you hold onto the sleeve while you pull out the Kindle. Not sure about the earbuds....has anyone tried that?


----------



## k-newbie (Nov 13, 2010)

What color is the inside of Dot sleeve? Thanks!



frizico said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I purchased a "BUILT" sleeve with my K3 last week and it is great. Simple, snug, and provides protection and padding without adding a lot of weight or bulk. You can get it right from Amazon. Its relatively affordable compared to a lot of the other options. I'm very happy with it! Plus I know there are some in the 'naked' camp who like to read on their kindle without a bulky case around it all the time and this allows you to use the kindle stand-alone and unimpeded (which I am liking very much).
> 
> ...


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

k-newbie said:


> What color is the inside of Dot sleeve? Thanks!


the colour inside each of the sleeves is different, but the one I got (scatter dot), has a light blue soft fuzzy interior


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

frizico said:


> re: BUILT sleeve ->I've been thinking about why that extra curved bit is there at the bottom - I'm thinking its for keeping headphones down there if and when you decide to carry them with you or leave them plugged in? I dunno lol its a great design though. I love how it protects but adds zero weight.
> 
> Any thoughts? Also a good place to grab when you are removing the Kindle from the sleeve itself, but I thought it might have a bigger purpose.


Ok, I looked more closely at my BUILT sleeve, and I'm not sure you'd have room in the bottom for ear buds. Maybe if they were small and you didn't push the Kindle all the way down.

But I really love this sleeve. It feels very protective, the K3 can't slip out of it, it's lightweight, and most of all, it's cute! I really love the furry inside.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

lindnet said:


> Ok, I looked more closely at my BUILT sleeve, and I'm not sure you'd have room in the bottom for ear buds. Maybe if they were small and you didn't push the Kindle all the way down.
> 
> But I really love this sleeve. It feels very protective, the K3 can't slip out of it, it's lightweight, and most of all, it's cute! I really love the furry inside.


me too! its like the kindle is being hugged when you're not using it. haha


----------

